

What Turned Jaron Lanier Against the Web? - mitmads
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/What-Turned-Jaron-Lanier-Against-the-Web-183832741.html?c=y&story=fullstory

======
jejones3141
I'm reminded of the discussion of Joseph Weizenbaum in Pamela McCorduck's
_Machines Who Think_.

